# Looking for Steamboat Zone BC partners



## frenchy (Oct 10, 2003)

Just moved to Steamboat for the winter and looking to meet up with a solid/savvy crew of backcountry skiers and split-boarders to hang with. Have sled, but more than happy to hike any day. Also have avalanche gear and know how to use it. 

Looking for partners to explore the Zirkels & Flat tops with, as well as anything closer like Buff, Walton, etc. 

Drop me a PM here, or call me anytime: 970.420.1275 

In town through the Holidays and looking to get after it now that we have a little snow on the ground, finally...


----------

